
How to set up a local API for Home IoT Devices in your office using WiFi - oliver-thamm
https://xapix.io/post/how-to-set-up-a-local-api-for-home-iot-devices-in-your-office-using-wifi
======
umbelisco
taking home office to the next level ^^

